# shelf life for home "made" juice ... ?



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

How long can I keep home juiced apple & carrot juice in the fridge? I'm about ready to pull out the juice machine for the boys because I refuse to buy any more processed/pasteurized store juice and was wondering how long I could keep it fresh in the fridge in an attempt to keep from juicing every day (though I can if I have to). Also, any good juice recipes out there for not-too picky boys (though partial to apples







)?


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Fresh juice can last 2-3 days in the fridge, in a sealed jar. Of coarse the soon you drink it, the better. Usually it needs to be shaken to remix it. One of my favorites is cucumber, apple, pineapple! Yum! I also love beets juice with other veggies and a little apple.









*erin*


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:

Fresh juice can last 2-3 days in the fridge, in a sealed jar.
This is true, so long as you understand that after the first 24 hours the juice has pretty much lost it's nutritional value.

http://www.discountjuicers.com/storingjuices.html

http://www.rawpaleodiet.org/juicing-basic-1.html


----------

